# Master Window Switch Clean/Replace?



## MissJen (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey there, this is my first post on here - I've been reading all day on this forum to figure out how to fix my driver's side window on my '98 Nissan Altima which is currently stuck in the 1/2 down position (It's December....in Colorado....i'm cold.) 
Last week the driver's side window started to only go up if I pulled up really hard on the switch. (All the other windows work fine) Last night it wouldn't go up at all - although it still goes down fine. 
This happened for about a week last summer and then it started working fine again.

I called a mechanic and he quoted me $100 to replace the master window switch and 2 hours labor (this seems absurd...seeing as how people on here are saying that you can just pop it out of the door and plug a new one in....am I oversimplifying this? I know I'm a chick and a nutritionist by trade but I'm pretty sure I could handle something like that)

After reading on here I'm thinking that I should try to clean the unit first but was wondering where I can buy "electrical contact cleaner?" (I called the auto parts store and they told me they only have a grease type version - not the spray version) 

Also would appreciate any advice you all might have - Thanks in advance
Jen


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

I have purchased contact cleaner several times from auto parts stores. It is a fairly common item. Maybe other auto stores have it. I know Radio Shack carries it and I think you can get it at Home Depot or Lowe's. Also, check the phone book for Electronic Wholesale type places (businesses that sell parts like capacitors and resistors). They will have it. And if you still can't find it, Amazon carries it.

And try to get one with a straw to blast it down into the switch crevices since I assume you're not going to take the switch apart. If that doesn't work, you may have to pry the switch assembly out of the door arm rest and unplug the connectors and clean it that way. Let's hope that's all it is and not a window regulator/motor. Good luck (knock on wood).

PC


----------



## MissJen (Dec 17, 2007)

*Eureka!! and one more question....*

Thanks for the reply PapaCap. I went to the same auto parts store that I called and just found it on the shelf for $5.
I used the tips in a different thread to remove the switch from the door and take it apart. First I thoroughly sprayed the circuit board with the contact cleaner and let it dry. Then I pried the cap off the toggle switch for the drivers side window and sprayed that out as well. (that one was really dusty) Those caps don't come off easily but I stuck a very small flathead screwdriver (like the size found in an eyeglass kit) on one side of it and then used another one on the other side to pry it off without breaking the plastic pieces holding it on.
When I pulled the cap off the switch I noticed a very small white plastic piece with two prongs on it (also plastic) that appears to be what moves back and forth and makes contact with the metal piices to make the window go up and down. One of these prongs is black and nearly flat - i'm guessing that this is why the window only works intermittently - maybe just from use over time? A plastic piece on the metal contacts doesn't seem like the best choice....after 117,000 miles it's I might wear out too.
I decided to first get the window in the up position so that if I ended up doing some kind of irreperable damage to the piece that I would at least be warm on the drive to the mechanic. So I reassembled the switch (with the exception of the cap on the main window toggle) and plugged it back in. Pressing down on the two metal prongs with a pencil made the window go up instantly. :woowoo: !!! 

Now my question is - does anyone know if it's possible to just replace the small plastic pronged piece or is it necessary to replace the entire switch?
If it's not possible to replace just that piece are there any suggestions for a substitute for this piece? I'd really prefer not to buy a $100 part solely for the plastic piece that would probably run about 5 cents on it's own. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
Jen


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Grats on finding the problem (which is the hardest part). Although I do not know what the plastic piece looks like, I can suggest how I would approach the problem.

First, I would get some sandpaper and sand the 'black' prong to re-expose the copper contact (both sides if applicable). Second, I would pry the contact upward (or whatever direction) with a screwdriver/pliers so that it is not flattened. Like I said, I am not familiar with the part, so I do not know if this is even possible.

That's the cheapie solution. Another solution is just to buy the part at a junkyard and replace the switch. At Pull-a-Part (a do-it-yourself junkyard in the SE), that switch runs about $5. I'd say you can pick one up at a regular junk yard for $10-15, maybe even on eBay.

Good luck with it.

PC


----------

